# Massive seizures!



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

I'm so upset! I am so hoping to have more time with my girl!I called the vet but by the time he got back to me she was over it. I thought this was it. I am so upset I can't think. I will call her doc in Little Rock in the morning. I just talked to her Friday and the next step was going to be change steroids to another drug. I am afraid we will have to skip that step and go straight to chemo drugs.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Sherry I am sorry. I have no words. I sure hope the next drugs work. Is Reilly also still having seizures?


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Sherry I'm so sorry. This is just heartbreaking.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

wkomorow said:


> Sherry I am sorry. I have no words. I sure hope the next drugs work. Is Reilly also still having seizures?


No Walter, he was actually just having episodes. Which seem to be because of low glucose, like 45. As well as his blood work pretty off. But I have upped his lactulose and feeding less protein and more veggies and fruit more often. 
And then their is Ron with his knee replacement, which is doing well and will be 2 weeks Tuesday.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Sherry, I hope you had a quiet night and that everyone got some rest. Sending you hugs this morning!


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

Just heartbreaking Sherry. So, so sorry.


----------



## mylittleluna (Dec 19, 2017)

I'm really sorry.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

How is she doing this morning?


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

She seems fine so far, sleeping. I will get valium suppositories from my vet here in town and call her vet in Little Rock. Pam gave me Dr. Barber info for her vet to call and will probably get scheduled for new drug protocol.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Sherry, I am so sorry. It must be so hard to watch. Sending lots of good thoughts and prayers tha the medicine will get things under control. Glad she is better this morning.
:grouphug:


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Sending prayers that the new meds will help and that she will be ok.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Sending prayers that they get this under control.


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

I am so sorry. All I can do is to pray and give encouragement. We are here for you. Hugs


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Checking up on Sissy this morning. I hope Dr. B can help our little girl. Please let us know how things at home are going, Sherry. Our love & prayers are with you.


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

Sherry my heart breaks for you along with everyone here. More prayers your way.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Sherry - as always you're on my mind. The suppositories do help when there are cluster seizures. They're very slippery to use...get medical gloves. I get the ones at costco -- I use them everyday for food prep. Hope you don't need to use the valium but if you do....it's a little hard to get it in at first but try not to panic and it will ease in.


----------



## Happinesstogo (Oct 17, 2015)

So sorry! How very scary!

Prayers being said.

Lainie


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

OK, so this is my update. Sissy has been fine today but my vet here in town gave me an injection to give her if it happens again. Just got off the phone with my Little Rock vet and have a 11:40 app't tomorrow with her and their neurologist. She said they would probably start the chem therapy tomorrow. I gave her Dr. Barber's number via Pam Whitener for consult. I don't know what else to do. Please pray for my girl. I love her so.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Snowbody said:


> Sherry - as always you're on my mind. The suppositories do help when there are cluster seizures. They're very slippery to use...get medical gloves. I get the ones at costco -- I use them everyday for food prep. Hope you don't need to use the valium but if you do....it's a little hard to get it in at first but try not to panic and it will ease in.


He didn't give me that. He gave me an injection to stop seizure.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

I will be thinking about you tomorrow. Great that today was calm.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

:Waiting::grouphug:I am w/Walter! We are waiting on the bench. I am praying & Walter is doing something techy that I don't have a clue about! But he sends good thoughts! rayer::Waiting::Waiting:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Sherry - Sissy is in my heart and in my thoughts. Hoping the chemo drugs work. The dogs I know on chemo show little side effects on them and they do really well. Love you.:grouphug:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I'm so sorry about Sissy, I am keeping you both in my thoughts and prayers. I am glad you have the injection ready if needed. I'm sure she knows you are with her and that helps.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Sherry I read this thread last night, just heartbreaking, so I spent time in prayers for Sissy and for you. 
Hugs to you :wub:


----------



## thesummergirl (Oct 1, 2018)

Oh Sherry, I'm sorry I've been MIA for a few days and am just now getting to respond to your post. Please know that you are very much on my heart and I am praying for you guys. Big, big healing hugs.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Prayers are being sent you way that Sissy has a better day today!!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Just want to add my prayers. I hope the vets have some magic cure for Sissy.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

OK, so here is my update so far. I was on my way to Little Rock when my brother's guardian called. For some strange reason my voice activation did not work so I found a spot and pulled over. Long story short, he has been unresponsive since Sunday morning. Remember, he is in Hospice. So on to the vet in LR I go. After I get in with Dr. Clark I find out that it is 2 days treatment, twice a day. I am not prepared for that as tomorrow I have to take Ron to doc for staple removement and then to PT. He won't allow anyone else to take him. Don't ask! So Dr. Clark tells me they can board her and I'm like no, she has never been boarded, I won't allow it. The LR vet is 1 1/2 hr. from my house and injection morning and late afternoon. She tells me that a vet tech would probably love to take her home. I said she always sleeps in the bed and has to be next to me. She assures me Sissy will be fine. I have no choice and leave her. Hurts my heart. So tomorrow I will pick her up around 4:30 or 5. And this is going to happen every 3 weeks so I might need to see if we can do it here. Then going to Fayetteville Thursday to see about my brother. Just talked to his daughter.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Oh Sherry -- OMG - I just don't know how you do it. Pulled in so many directions! I can only imagine how hard it was leaving Sissy at the doc's. Yes I wonder if they can send the meds and your local vet could administer. Is it the chemo? It's just too far away. But at least it's just overnight and you'll see how things go. So sorry about your brother. That's a long time to be unresponsive and I would gather that his time is near. I truly can't imagine why Ron can't have someone else take him. If he was a woman...he'd likely take himself!! Guys just...well don't get me started though I'm lucky with Jim because he's not that way at all. Hoping the shot goes well and that for the future you can move it closer. I forget how lucky I am living in a big city with top medical car a taxi ride away for pets or people. (((hugs)))


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Oh my! You poor thing! I can't imagine how hard it was to leave Sissy although I had to do that w/our Kirby once. The vet said I should not come to visit as it was too up-setting for Kirby. Finally he called & told us to come & get him as he had done all he could & Kirby was not improving. We picked him up, took him to another ER clinic & he lived 2 more years w/other meds. 
I am praying God will release your brother from his broken body & mind sooner rather than later. Please forgive me if that is not what is best, God will know it & overrule my prayer. This has got to come to an end somehow. Sending more love, more hugs & an abundance of wisdom to you.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

edelweiss said:


> Oh my! You poor thing! I can't imagine how hard it was to leave Sissy although I had to do that w/our Kirby once. The vet said I should not come to visit as it was too up-setting for Kirby. Finally he called & told us to come & get him as he had done all he could & Kirby was not improving. We picked him up, took him to another ER clinic & he lived 2 more years w/other meds.
> I am praying God will release your brother from his broken body & mind sooner rather than later. Please forgive me if that is not what is best, God will know it & overrule my prayer. This has got to come to an end somehow. Sending more love, more hugs & an abundance of wisdom to you.


OMG, Sandi, you hit it on the head.I want so bad for him to have peace.
It was excruciating to leave Sissy, but the vet tech should take absolutely great care of her. I will pick her up tomorrow evening. I cannot wait. I miss her terribly.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

So much to deal with! I can only imagine how difficult to leave Sissy 

Praying that your brother finds peace, Sissy is back in your arms and responds well to treatment, and that you're able to rest somewhere in all that crazy!!!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

My heart goes out to you Sherry. I hope all goes well with Sissy and you can work out something more convenient so you have more time for your brother and husband without the heartache of leaving Sissy.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Oh, Sherry! One foot in front of the other, one minute at a time. Your baby girl will be safe with the vet tech tonight and praying that your brother will be at peace.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Oh Sherry I just can't even imagine everything you've been going through. Praying that things get better for you real soon!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Sherry. Sissy will be well cared for. I am so sorry you are being pulled in so many directions. Sometimes it seems like the world is just crushing you; it is hard to move forward under the weight.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Omg... Sherry...the seizures have gotten worse? What did that Dr. Barbra lady say? Last time we talked, you were waiting to hear from her.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Checking in on Sissy


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Short update. Just brought Sissy home and she is fine. I'll update more later. been a rough day. My brother died this morning and I wasn't there. Because I was so obligated and running all day I haven't had time to barely start an obit and will be dealing with family stuff tomorrow. Thanks for all your prayers and positive thoughts.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Oh Sherry I'm so so sorry about your brother. Sending you loving thoughts and prayers. I understand how you feel about not being there. If you remember, I didn't get there in time when my Mom passed away last spring because of the ice storm we were having. I'm still grieving over losing her.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Sherry, I am so very sorry for your loss.
I am glad you have Sissy there with you.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Sherry - as I wrote to you, I'm so sorry for your loss but knowing the kind of torment your brother went through for so long, it is a comfort that he's finally at rest. You were there for him so many times, taking care of him, making hard decisions, helping him through all he's been through. As hard as it was not being with him when he passed, you were with him so many times when it counted. You couldn't have done anything for him and you've been pulled in so many directions lately. :grouphug:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Sherry, please take comfort in knowing that your brother is at peace and is no longer suffering. I'm glad Sassy had a good couple of days - praying this course of treatment helps! Many hugs to you!


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Please accept my very heartfelt sympathies on the passing of your Brother. And please do not feel any guilt because you were not there when he passed away. You have been torn in so many places and could not possibly be in more than one place at a time. Glad that Sissy did well and is back again with you.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Sherry,:grouphug::grouphug::grouphug:

Perhaps it is by God's design that you were not there---it may have been harder for him to leave?? I KNOW that you spent his life-time being there, and in the end THAT is what matters. I always remind my DDs to send me flowers while I am alive, not at my passing. You were a beautiful rose in his corner of the forest!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Sherry, 



I am so sorry for the loss of your brother. It is of course sad, but there is a part that becomes a relief because he is not longer suffering.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

I'm so very sorry, Sherry. My heart is filled with sadness for your loss of your brother. 
Please accept my deepest condolences and know my thoughts are with you during this time.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

I'm so very sorry, Sherry. My heart is filled with sadness for your loss of your brother. 
Please accept my deepest condolences and know my thoughts are with you during this time.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Sherry I send my condolences to you and your family 
I just want to take a moment to share with you that you have been a amazing sister to your brother, you have always been there for him, always.
I could only wish I had a sister like you.
I believe God has a time for each of us, we never know when that day will be. I actually celebrate your brother being released from the body he had down here, he now has a new body, no more pain, no more sadness, I think often we forget that God has a bigger plan, he promises us he won't give us more than we can handle, this is a time of sadness but also a time of relief 
Sherry you are a strong woman, much stronger than I am, I have been praying for Sissy and for you, take a deep breath and hold Jesus hand, I know he has been carrying you.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

OMG! I just read all of your responses and of course I am in tears. I have had to be strong for my brother because that is what I was dealt. And of course I will be strong for Sissy, because that is what I have to do. I love each and everyone of you and am so grateful for each of you.Thank you for being my friend! And Walter, the flowers are so beautiful, they put a smile on my face.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Sherry I hope your heart is at peace. I am relieved that Sissy is doing better. Will the funeral be in Texas?


----------



## vinhle68 (Mar 19, 2012)

Hi Sherry,

I am so sad and sorry to learn about the news of Riley dealing with GME and seizures. I have been busy with work and study so I have not been on SM at all, and thanks to my wife Ann who let me know of Riley's condition. 

Oddly enough, yesterday 2/27/19 was the anniversary of our precious boy Biscuit who also had to deal with NME so both my wife and I are both praying for you and Riley as you both deal with the challenges and obstacles ahead. 

The only comforting words we have is to not give up and continue to fight for Riley. I'm sure Riley is already a fighter and a precious little cutie! It is hard to hear of Riley's having seizures and I hope that you will find the right Vet and medication combination that would help to stop and minimize Riley's seizures. 

Sending prayers and hugs to both You and Riley!


----------



## thesummergirl (Oct 1, 2018)

Sherry, I am so sorry for your loss and all that you are going through. Please know that we are keeping you close to our hearts. Big hugs.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

wkomorow said:


> Sherry I hope your heart is at peace. I am relieved that Sissy is doing better. Will the funeral be in Texas?


Walter, we are not having a service. We will gather as a family at the cemetery at a later date. And no, he is in Fayetteville, Ar.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

vinhle68 said:


> Hi Sherry,
> 
> I am so sad and sorry to learn about the news of Riley dealing with GME and seizures. I have been busy with work and study so I have not been on SM at all, and thanks to my wife Ann who let me know of Riley's condition.
> 
> ...


Hi Vinh and Ann, I remember Biscuit very well. The videos were so sad. It's not Riley who is being treated for GME, its Sissy. I can only have positive thoughts that the meds she is on will work for her. I also was friends with Carol and watched videos of McCartney, so terribly sad. Sissy started on injections and chemo drugs Wednesday added to her Keppra and prednisone. So far so good. She goes back for the injections in 3 weeks, and if no seizures 4 weeks and so on. Thanks for your prayers.


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Sherry you probably don’t remember me. I haven’t been on SM for a while 
I just want to tell you how sorry I am for all you are going through. 
God bless your brother. I’m so sorry for your loss. He is at peace at last. 
I always loved your sweet Sissy. My heart breaks knowing she and you are dealing with GME. I will keep you both in my prayers Sherry.


----------

